# Humidity at lockdown



## cpetrus

What should my humidity be from day 18-21?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416

I always set mine at 60 to 65%. I know some go higher but I decided not to mess with what worked for me.


----------



## LittleWings

robin416 said:


> I always set mine at 60 to 65%. I know some go higher but I decided not to mess with what worked for me.


X2 Good luck.


----------



## cpetrus

What do you keep it for the first 18 days?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

It depends on what type of incubator you have. Still air or forced air. 
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articles/166/care-and-incubation-of-hatching-eggs


----------



## cpetrus

Forced air 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hannah

What's the chances of hatching if humidity is too low (


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416

What hatches will struggle and will probably need help depending on how much too low it is.


----------



## Hannah

It's only round 35-40 some are on day 21 can't hear or see anything... Am doubtful (( gutted.... Suppose got to just learn from mistakes.....


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## myothernewname

I keep mine at 45-55% for first 18 days. Then increase to 60-70% on lockdown. I average 95-98% hatch rate. Many variables play a part. Not all Temp/Hydro meters keep accurate. 


Wildomar Bird Man


----------

